#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Seeking a job in Thailand( Chinese teacher)

## stephanie1011

Hey, I'm Stephanie. I will graduate from college next June. My major is English and Finance. Since I love travel so much, i want to start my world trip after i graduate. But, money is a big issue. 
So, i want to know if there's any chance to find a Chinese teacher or part- time tutor job in Thailand(any city is ok). I have a two month English tutor experience and language exchange experience with American and German for 1.5 years, and a BA in English and Finance. But i have no certificate of teaching. Do they need any certificate?  Is that easy to find ? Is the salary good enough to make a living?  I know Chinese is quite popular now.
Any suggestions? 
Thank you !! :smiley laughing:

----------


## Walter Ego

Sadly as a Chinese (mandarin) teacher you will be required to have a degree in Education. That said as you seem to be a English native speaker you will easily get a job as an English teacher (paid more) who is teaching Mandarin.
I teach English in Thailand we have a chinese language department.
there are a lot of Chinese in Thailand who have come to work, they work hard, they have teaching degrees... their english (generally is so so), they get paid a LOT less.

(my experience is that of public schools in Thailand private language schools may offer a very different view).
 Sai-jien

----------


## stickmansucks

Hello, do you know where to find native Chinese teachers in Thailand to offer them a job ?

Thanks.

----------


## moaimc

> Hello, do you know where to find native Chinese teachers in Thailand to offer them a job ?
> 
> Thanks.


hi,im local beijinger with a qualification for international mandarin teaching but little experience,mostly i have done is private tutoring. i speak fluent english, unfortunately not Thai. currently im searching for a job in thailand.i wonder what are the chance i could get an offer which can provide enough income for me to live in thailand. the reason i want to go to thailand is firstly im in love with the country and i'd love to gain more experiences in teaching before i move to hong kong.

thanks!

----------


## Camel Toe

They prefer native teachers.  But if you aimed low no problem.

----------


## moaimc

> They prefer native teachers.  But if you aimed low no problem.



i care about the most is to live in the country i like for a while before i move to Hong Kong,and gain some experiences in teaching the same time. i was thinking about working as volunteer in mandarin teaching,but of course it would be nice i could make a living while my staying. :-) i just have no idea how to start working there.

----------


## stickmansucks

Hello,

Any idea where Chinese people can look for a good job in Thailand ?

Thanks.

----------


## Topper

> Any idea where Chinese people can look for a good job in Thailand ?


Pawn shops would be my guess...

----------


## david44

Buggers are always need for the American embassy

----------

